# Anybody still use the Kindle in 2017



## Claudiu (Aug 31, 2017)

Fellow PBer's:

I haven't touched my Amazon Kindle Keyboard in over three years. Yesterday I plugged it back in. Today I updated the software, connected to my Amazon account, and got all my old books back on. I'm excited to get back into reading Kindle books. I notice many books I want to buy (or already have) are not necessarily something I need in my physical library. That is, there's not much of a point for me in having the physical book just sitting there. Many books I have in my wish list are cheaper in Kindle format. I can sync across my devices, so if I only have my phone, tablet, or laptop, I can still do some lite reading on that. I like doing longer reading sessions on the Kindle because of the e-ink screen. I can also share quotations easier and do searches better in electronic format. 

So, who on here still reads on their Kindle in 2017?! What do you mainly use it for?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 31, 2017)

Claudiu said:


> So, who on here still reads on their Kindle in 2017?! What do you mainly use it for?



I have switched to a larger tablet with the Kindle App. My actual Kindle sits on a shelf except when there are more people at family Bible reading than there are devices to go around. Then it comes back to life for an hour or so.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2017)

I use my Kindle Paperwhite almost daily. My Sony e-Reader on the other hand went to the electronic boneyard years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2017)

I personally am trying to avoid collecting more physical books. I read mostly books from the library, including eBooks (my library has Overdrive and Hoopla) and physical books. I also read older, free works on my original generation nook.


----------



## jw (Aug 31, 2017)

I ain't got any heat stove or fireplace at home, so no reason for kindlin' here. I do use Kingsford Briquettes pretty often, along with some hickory chunks and oak.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Aug 31, 2017)

I use the Kindle app, and my wife uses her Kindle Paperwhite every day.


----------



## Edm (Aug 31, 2017)

My kindle died a few years ago. I use the kindle ap on my ipads


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 31, 2017)

I use my Kindle HDX when in waiting rooms. The screen has warped as I stored it like a book on a shelf too long so I have six of those multi-paper clamps holding it down on top and bottom side in hopes that it will return to its normal shape. Still readable and touch screen enabled despite the warping.

Mostly I just use the Kindle app on my laptop. I have a 4K UHD screen on the laptop and reading is just as good as on the HDX version. Of course I also have Calibre with just as many books on the laptop, too.


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 31, 2017)

Joshua said:


> I ain't got any heat stove or fireplace at home, so no reason for kindlin' here. I do use Kingsford Briquettes pretty often, along with some hickory chunks and oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 31, 2017)

Joshua said:


> I ain't got any heat stove or fireplace at home, so no reason for kindlin' here. I do use Kingsford Briquettes pretty often, along with some hickory chunks and oak.



Even when you're not adding to the discussion, you still add to the discussion, brother.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 31, 2017)

I still use an old Kindle. What I primarly use it for, however, is to download the book and then transfer it to a computer where I can rip the Kindle book I just bought into MP3. I have Stargardt's disease so it's hard for me to read and I spend so much time driving anyway, I get more "reading" done by listening to books.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 31, 2017)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I use my Kindle Paperwhite almost daily.


Same.


----------



## KMK (Aug 31, 2017)

Claudiu said:


> Fellow PBer's:
> 
> I haven't touched my Amazon Kindle Keyboard in over three years. Yesterday I plugged it back in. Today I updated the software, connected to my Amazon account, and got all my old books back on. I'm excited to get back into reading Kindle books. I notice many books I want to buy (or already have) are not necessarily something I need in my physical library. That is, there's not much of a point for me in having the physical book just sitting there. Many books I have in my wish list are cheaper in Kindle format. I can sync across my devices, so if I only have my phone, tablet, or laptop, I can still do some lite reading on that. I like doing longer reading sessions on the Kindle because of the e-ink screen. I can also share quotations easier and do searches better in electronic format.
> 
> So, who on here still reads on their Kindle in 2017?! What do you mainly use it for?



Just about everything.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 31, 2017)

I use mine sometimes. I still prefer physical books though.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 31, 2017)

JOwen said:


> Same


That is strange. John Owen used physical books although he did encourage Christians to 'kindle' a love for the scriptures

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 31, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> That is strange. John Owen used physical books although he did encourage Christians to 'kindle' a love for the scriptures


You see, even the Puritans endorsed the Kindle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Aug 31, 2017)

JimmyH said:


> I use mine sometimes. I still prefer physical books though.


I'm the same way with certain books. If it's a book I expect to read from cover to cover straight through, reading on the Kindle is fine. However, books I expect to flip through (like the Bible, systematic theologies, etc.) I like them physical.


----------



## Edward (Aug 31, 2017)

I use my Fire regularly. It's nice having a couple of translations with links to a couple of commentaries and the Strongs numbering and definition at hand while I'm at church. I also used it for reading - mostly free books and public domain. Last time I used my regular Kindle was on a long overseas flight where I knew my Fire battery wouldn't last. (That was before they had cheap add on battery packs and it was more miss than hit for power at your seat).


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 31, 2017)

I use my Kindle Paperwhite at nighttime when reading in bed. My wife uses her Kindle Fire for reading throughout the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 31, 2017)

All this unregulated use of fire and kindlin' in doors (in bed at night!?!?!!).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Berean (Aug 31, 2017)

Joshua said:


> All this unregulated use of fire and kindlin' in doors (in bed at night!?!?!!).



You're on a roll, Josh. Maybe you could get a gig at a local comedy club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Aug 31, 2017)

Berean said:


> You're on a roll, Josh. Maybe you could get a gig at a local comedy club.


I ain't cookin' rolls. And if I did, it wouldn't be with kindlin' or fire. And clubs are meant for beatin's, not laughs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Berean (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll assume that your tablet is made of paper, your keyboard is for music, and your mouse is caught in a trap out in the shed. Cords are wood and the web is out in a corner of the barn. Yeehaw!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JOwen (Aug 31, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> That is strange. John Owen used physical books although he did encourage Christians to 'kindle' a love for the scriptures


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 31, 2017)

Well to inflame the discussion -- I like the Kindle app for fun reads though the Fire is helpful when I remember it, especially on planes. Books to study -- I want hardcopy.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 31, 2017)

I personally don't use one right now. My wife and daughter do. The kindle Fires are great devices for the money. As the price and thickness has come down I think in time they could be used in a 'multi-pad' way when need to have several books open at once. You'll be able to stuff several Kindles (or other tablets) in a briefcase to be used simultaneously if needed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 31, 2017)

Claudiu said:


> You see, even the Puritans endorsed the Kindle


But most Puritans were paedobaptists so they would not have been immersed in that technology.

I am witty today

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 31, 2017)

I use it and I use it for nearly everything, except mamking documents.. It is portable. I am using it now typing this,granted swype tends not to work at times but that is only for a second or so.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 1, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> That is strange. John Owen used physical books although he did encourage Christians to 'kindle' a love for the scriptures


So shall it be written, so shall it be done.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2017)

I read around 100 books every year on my Paperwhite but recently got a good deal on a used Voyage and switched to that. E-ink is the way to go and probably 75% of the books I read are checked out from the library on Overdrive. Yes, I still use mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a paperwhite and use it every day as well. I don't like reading off of traditional computer screens, but the e-ink is perfect and the ability to have it backlit allows me to read in bed without disturbing my wife which affords me much more time to read than I would have otherwise.


----------



## Held Fast (Sep 5, 2017)

Another Paperwhite user ... I keep a small library of preferred reference works on it, along with my active reading in theology, philosophy, biography, scripture, and fiction. Like many here, I am an avid reader. I also keep the prescribed military reading list for officers handy. I doubt I'll ever use the full memory, but the Kindle will hold more than I can reasonably carry in paper form in an operational environment.


----------

